# Medal of honour tier 1 edition



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

*Medal of Honor*

Anyone got or had this? Just wondering what you think of it ie campaign and online.

Cheers
Dan


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

I really enjoyed playing the campaign, but its tooooo short. Managed to do it inside two weeks. I think it was more of an online game tbh.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

It's a good game indeed, worth a shot as it's pretty cheap these days. All the campaigns in these kind of games is short now, but still enjoyable. Battlefield 3 was very short, and just finished Resistance 3 in 8-9 hours. 

Was always a fan of the Medal of Honour series, PS1, PS2 etc, this was different but a good game none the less. Give it a whirl


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks guys, read quite a few reviews and people seem to like it but all say the campaign is short.....something that doesn't bother me personally as I prefure online play anyway.

Ordered a pre-owned copy last night for a fiver with free delivery along with battlefield 2 for the Xbox.


----------



## Certi (May 5, 2011)

The campaign is brilliant, probably the best single player I've played since CoD4. The online is pretty poor though IMO. Remember if you've bought a 2nd hand copy that you may need to buy an online pass to play it online if the original owner has used it.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

I got a pre owned copy but luckily the code worked in the case so alls good, haven't tried the campaign yet but online is pretty good, graphics are good and game play is good, feels a bit like mw3 meets battlefield in terms of the maps are small like mw but sound effects etc feel like bf to me.
Like it.


----------

